# Well that escalated quickly...



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

Made the leap to a bigger machine, so in the last 12 months have gone from:










To...










I didn't think I'd be upgrading quite so much this year, but this will keep me content for the foreseeable future.

Hopefully a good example too of why everyone on here advises buying second hand (if sensible and patient) - all of the above including accessories, either new or as new, with the remaining warranty, for under £1,000. I would have had absolutely no chance of having this kit if I'd bought new!

I'll be putting the Classic, Rocky, and old accessories up for sale soon as a decent starter setup...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Savvy upgrade - enjoy.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Loving your work

I was considering the musica but in the end went for a sage dual boiler!

ENjoy!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Nice!

I was thinking much the same thing the other day...


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Just remember the 'risky holiday home for coffee equipment' is always open should those 'spare' machines want a trip to see the sights of beautiful Scotland.

Nice setups!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

risky said:


> Just remember the 'risky holiday home for coffee equipment' is always open should those 'spare' machines want a trip to see the sights of beautiful Scotland.
> 
> Nice setups!


buy my lido if you want to pad out your set up


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> Nice!
> 
> I was thinking much the same thing the other day...
> 
> View attachment 17285


Is it only me thats looking at the photo and wondering why ?

I can spend money with the best of 'em but couldnt think of a good enough excuse to have this mix of machines in my kitchen

Not having a pop, just wondering how you get away with it


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

working dog said:


> Is it only me thats looking at the photo and wondering why ?
> 
> I can spend money with the best of 'em but couldnt think of a good enough excuse to have this mix of machines in my kitchen
> 
> Not having a pop, just wondering how you get away with it


It's better not to ask, the things I do to maintain or increase this level of equipment. Let's just say I'm not proud of them...

OR

The ECM is on the way out (sold, to be picked up next weekend) and the Strega may not be with me long term. I don't think given some of the grinders and machines that people have, that this is too far out of the ordinary really. It's just spread over several machines.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Love the transformation and the moody image&#8230;


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

Moody image = extremely bright LEDs forcing me to use a different camera mode!

@jlarkin, that really is the next level!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> It's better not to ask, the things I do to maintain or increase this level of equipment. Let's just say I'm not proud of them...
> 
> OR
> 
> The ECM is on the way out (sold, to be picked up next weekend) and the Strega may not be with me long term. I don't think given some of the grinders and machines that people have, that this is too far out of the ordinary really. It's just spread over several machines.


Fair point

I guess I'm a bit guilty of spending more than I need to but just on one machine and one grinder


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

Now there's a nice bit of kit.


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

How much noticeable difference in the cup??


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

insatiableOne said:


> How much noticeable difference in the cup??


Probably about 27 %


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

insatiableOne said:


> How much noticeable difference in the cup??


I'm glad I upgraded in two parts, had the new grinder for 3 months, then the new machine, so I could attribute differences in the cup to the right place!

Grinder - huge difference, much much more consistently clear flavours, can better appreciate tasting notes. Also a lot more convenient and quicker.

Machine - biggest difference is consistency of shots, and definitely the quality of milk. Again, also much quicker and more convenient overall (volumetrics + HX = a lot of time/faff saved).

Overall, as a flat white drinker - the two have made a massive difference, and made the process more consistent and faster.

I've stuck with the same bean (Foundry Yirg) whilst I get the hang of the new machine too, which has helped work out what's going on!


----------



## Ronnie27 (Nov 19, 2015)

Upgrades look awesome


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

I have been drinking with coconut milk, cold (small amount) poured in. Don't like it frothed.

Enjoy your new setup!


----------

